
Google Chrome ads on TV - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/google-chrome-ads-on-tv.html
======
mdasen
Really, that was the best they could come up with? In the entire ad, they
don't use the word "browser" once. It doesn't offer me a single reason to
choose it over another browser if I even identify it as a browser in the first
place.

And Google already has the best possibly place they could advertise Chrome -
Google.com. People visiting Google.com, presumably, already like/trust/think
highly of Google. Right there, you're only marketing to people who are more
likely to be in favor of your company. Beyond that, they can offer lots of
information and a download right there - getting much better results than a TV
ad.

With the TV ad, I'm left with little other than a message to "Install Google
Chrome" whatever that is. With a link on a website, I can get more
information, see why Chrome is better, and install it right there. Rather than
trying to leave me with an impression of playfulness/fun (which I assume the
blocks are supposed to do), real information can leave me with a good reason
to install it.

~~~
pbz
They already do that on google.com. I thought it was clever, and if you've
used Chrome you'd probably get it. But you're right, not sure the general
public would "get it." On the other hand they could start a multi-ad campaign.
In these types of campaigns, creating the buzz is usually the first step.
You're vague on purpose. We'll see if this is their intention.

